# Pimp someones portafilter / tamper stand



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Actually a commission this one from a fellow forum member, who has requested a double portafilter combined with triple tamper stand and a couple of bocote handle.

always up to make something new and inspired by the lovely stand that was on here a week or so ago, which i now cant find?

anyhow I've come at it from a different angle and its a work in progress but thought i would share my construction and method while its underway

so to give the portafilters something to hang on ive turned a disc with a cutout for the lugs on the back - cut it in half and third time lucky got the sizes right - haha - measure twice and all that - the trick is the thickness of the handle holding the portafilter out from the backing board at the right angle.

then the three tamper stands spread between the handles - all 60mm holes - sawed through the middle of each holder, drilled 60mm hole through the top half then stuck top and bottom back together.

next is to make a backing board using some zebrano veneer - to keep it wild looking and and match the Bocote handles (yet to be trimmed)- it may be a little too wild for some tastes though.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful, it really is superb


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks canny, even in mock up form! Is that wood the same as you did a handle for my Sage once Jim?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking good as ever jim


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Looks canny, even in mock up form! Is that wood the same as you did a handle for my Sage once Jim?


It is - Bocote - there is often a variation of grain colour this piece is quite high contrast - but looks great


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

what will the finish be on the tamper stand and holders.....will it be the same wood but this is just a mock up?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> what will the finish be on the tamper stand and holders.....will it be the same wood but this is just a mock up?


Yes will finish in Danish -the handles have just had one coat so far so the finish will end up with a satin look- its a mock up at the moment - the veneer is not stuck down yet.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Actually a commission this one from a fellow forum member, who has requested a double portafilter combined with triple tamper stand and a couple of bocote handle.
> 
> always up to make something new and inspired by the lovely stand that was on here a week or so ago, which i now cant find?
> 
> ...


This one perchance.......










Made from scrap off-cuts of Phenolic ply, posh word for engineered shuttering or trailer boards.

You've given me thought for a tamper store.

Jon.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

That's the one - cheers @xpresso - and a quality bit of routing too


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> That's the one - cheers @xpresso - and a quality bit of routing too


Ss'Pleasure and Thank You.

Jon.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

and with the elm stands stained and sealed - matching the colour of these to the dark grain of the Zebrano and Bocote works to make them stand out


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Perfect! The contrast really finishes it off


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

and finally after much swearing and a steep, steep learning curve about veneering







part of this commission also included drilling out the portafilter to make it naked - all I can say is that I managed it eventually but would much rather run through town naked over hot coals wearing my super grinder cape than drill out another cast stainless one! - still i know to avoid them in the future and there was a great satisfaction in finishing it.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> and finally after much swearing and a steep, steep learning curve about veneering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would too - if you would also posted photographic evidence











> - still i know to avoid them in the future and there was a great satisfaction in finishing it.
> 
> View attachment 33161


Looks fantastic


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> and finally after much swearing and a steep, steep learning curve about veneering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had ten DTP ones to do last summer, all cast stainless! Bloody awful. Great job on the pf holder. Definitely got my brain ticking now.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> I had ten DTP ones to do last summer, all cast stainless! Bloody awful. Great job on the pf holder. Definitely got my brain ticking now.




need a pillar drill with a geared head or triple pulley - best i could manage in the end was variable speed cordless drill using a cobalt steel 60mm hole saw and a lot of oil- bet you used your lathe ?
​


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> need a pillar drill with a geared head or triple pulley - best i could manage in the end was variable speed cordless drill using a cobalt steel 60mm hole saw and a lot of oil- bet you used your lathe ?
> ​


Pillar drill at 80rpm with hole saw. Slow and steady. I'd love to use the lathe but I don't have the clearance with the handle in place. It's such a shame those plastic handles won't come off easy.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who on earth asked you to do that lot Jim? I bet it was that grumpy pillock dfk41


----------

